# Which documents to attest



## Riga (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys

I need to get my college documents attested for the UAE visa. The process seems pretty straightforward, but just one thing - are academic transcripts and a qualification statement acceptable rather than the degree scroll?

Thanks for your help, R


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Riga, No you will need the actual certificate legalised by the UAE embassy in Ireland (or whichever country your degree comes from), if you are married you will need your marriage certificate legalised as well.


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

I was also told I would need a translation of my degree certificate because it's in Latin....just another consideration.


----------



## Fridayfun (Feb 27, 2012)

It might be worth getting a company to sort out your documents as they have to go to the Foreign office and the UAE embassy 
They will arrange everything and post them back to you.


----------



## Riga (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, Riga


----------

